# R.I.P. C.C. Members



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dont know if theres a thread like just thought id start one post names of members you have lost


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I started this becuz we lost a member yesterday be was a down ass rider also a real gd friend R.I.P. Alex grande was added to our list we also lostJoe hernandez Richard DeAnda And Gilbert R.I.P. To all of them coo ass homies


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I started this becuz we lost a member yesterday be was a down ass rider also a real gd friend R.I.P. Alex grande was added to our list we also lostJoe hernandez Richard DeAnda And Gilbert R.I.P. To all of them coo ass homies


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

big chivo locs. inspirations car club. taken from us on 8/2/08






chivo gone but never forgotten


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

We aint forgot about you Manny. Rest in Peace Homeboy


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Juilo and Fernando Founder of Dukes CC!! RIP!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> I started this becuz we lost a member yesterday be was a down ass rider also a real gd friend R.I.P. Alex grande was added to our list we also lostJoe hernandez Richard DeAnda And Gilbert R.I.P. To all of them coo ass homies


 .........RIP TO THEM ALL ......FROM JUST DIPPIN FRESNO CA......

:angel:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

this is a great tread homie good to see the lowrider love go out to people in it ride in peace


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

founder of our club back in the 90's-


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TOTHETOP


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## FLACA65 (Dec 31, 2009)

RAY NARANJO JR, (WILDFLOWER)
SHOWTIME C.C. LA CHAPTER
11-4-69 / 3-25-11
EVERY MEMORY FOREVER
CRUISING IN PARADISE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LIL EDDIE R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Dont know if theres a thread like just thought id start one post names of members you have lost


im sorry bro ive lost some loved ones just 2years ago first i lost my moms and get this 2weeks later my moms come back for my pops and bro and sis they all die in a car accident my life has been fuck up ever since me and my bro use to lowride 2gether good luck to all of you who are going through what i am my life will never be the same much love to all


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

1963-ismael said:


> im sorry bro ive lost some loved ones just 2years ago first i lost my moms and get this 2weeks later my moms come back for my pops and bro and sis they all die in a car accident my life has been fuck up ever since me and my bro use to lowride 2gether good luck to all of you who are going through what i am my life will never be the same much love to all


Dam bro thats some rough stuff sorry to u had go thru all that stay up bro keep lowriding for ur bro


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

REST IN PARADISE MARY "LOLA" ALMANZA. :angel:








View attachment memory lola.BMP


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:angel: bump


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

May all that have passed on, keep riding in peace!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> May all that have passed on, keep riding in peace!


:angel:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

HUGO SIXTOS R.I.P. FROM OURSTYLE, LATIN WORLD C.C. WILL NEVER FORGET YOU MY BROTHER. DRIVE IN PEACE.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

1963-ismael said:


> im sorry bro ive lost some loved ones just 2years ago first i lost my moms and get this 2weeks later my moms come back for my pops and bro and sis they all die in a car accident my life has been fuck up ever since me and my bro use to lowride 2gether good luck to all of you who are going through what i am my life will never be the same much love to all


DAMN MAN HOW DO YOU COPE WITH THAT LOSS HOMIE. FUCK I WOULD BE TOTALY DEVISTATED. STAY STRONG HOMIE.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Tothetop


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump bak ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Rest in peace flora hernandez:angel:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

we last a brother a few years back ... R.I.P. Noe Garcia :angel: New Image Phx.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

We just lost Wes from Stylistics C.C.

Ride in Peace brother!:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

MAY MY BROTHER WES R.I.P :angel::angel:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SINFUL1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Jojo torrez of elusive cc service and funeral was yesterday ride in peace homie 10/18/86 ~ 11/13/12


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

just saw this thread, ride in peace brother, this goes out to AMBY(WICKED STITCH)SALAIS, memeber of JUST US, and former partner in NASTY BOYZ customizing and CRUIZIN CONNECTION of National City/San Diego ca, passed away and went home to GOD dec 19th 2011, to all that knew him, keep our family uplifted in prayer...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

Rip to hot wheels from strictly family.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> Rip to hot wheels from strictly family.


X2 HE WILL BE MISSED. REAL RIDER THERE!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

Yessir


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Rip my homie Lou crevello ( casa 66) gone but never forgoten


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> Rip to hot wheels from strictly family.



Ride in Peace big bro i know he is looking over us


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MI 71 said:


> Ride in Peace big bro i know he is looking over us


NO,NO,NO !!!! Wtf, when did this happen ????


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

MI 71 said:


> Ride in Peace big bro i know he is looking over us


HE AWLAYS WILL BRO - SHREK


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> NO,NO,NO !!!! Wtf, when did this happen ????


He passed away saturday morn my boy


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rip Hot Wheels ... ride in peace... He was a very good guy...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> Rip to hot wheels from strictly family.


Just got the news from Alex from Gangs to Grace. I'm shocked!!! I met Hot Wheels about 10yrs ago at Elysian park. I would always run into him at different locations thur So.Cal. and even 1 time in vegas. He was a true rider. I'm deeply saddend by his loss!!!! He will definately be miss but not forgotten!!!! R.I.P. HOMIE!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MI 71 said:


> He passed away saturday morn my boy


Fuckn sucks.....he always kept it real, nothing fake about him.....we would text back n forth about some stuff......man, all i can say is he was cool as fuck, and im saddened by this news ...if theres anything i can do, pm me.


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. HOT WHEELS!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

Ride in paradise my brotha Wheelz! He was one genuine wonderful person, who put a lot of us in the club. Always positive and always stood strong. the bad could never outweigh the good when he was around.. On behalf of our car club i would like to say Thanks for all the condolences and support from all the fellow riders.. we'll keep you guys posted on his services and the cruise we plan to set up for him


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

ricndaregal said:


> Ride in paradise my brotha Wheelz! He was one genuine wonderful person, who put a lot of us in the club. Always positive and always stood strong. the bad could never outweigh the good when he was around.. On behalf of our car club i would like to say Thanks for all the condolences and support from all the fellow riders.. we'll keep you guys posted on his services and the cruise we plan to set up for him


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

there will be 2 memorial services for hotwheels:
------------------------------
the one in s.d. is this saturday at Humphreys funeraria 753 broadway CV, ca. 91910 from 6-9 pm.
----------------------------------------------------------------
the one set up for here in los angeles is
January 19, 2013 @ 10:00am
St.Brendan's Church
310 S. Van Ness Ave
Los Angeles, Ca, 90020
Proceeding these Memorial services Family and Friends of Jose Rivas are welcomed to join in a ride to Montebello Park for a BBQ. Any and All Car Clubs are welcomed to join and share memories followed with a night cruise down Whittier Blvd.

We"re also holding a cruise night for him this friday at the bobs big boys in downey from 530-10pm.


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

"the bad could never outweigh the good when he was around"...... cudn't hav said it betr!!
Ride In Painless, Peace in Paradise Jose!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------

